# Milan: bilancio 18/19 a -80 mln senza plusvalenze.



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato da Milano Finanza, senza aumento dei ricavi attraverso plusvalenza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2018/2019 con un rosso di circa 70-80 mln di euro.

Calcio e Finanza aggiunge che i ricavi si assesteranno intorno ai 213 mln che dovrebbero salire a 254 con plusvalenze già realizzate. Cifra non sufficiente per coprire i costi. Il Milan ha il secondo monte ingaggi della Serie A.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, senza aumento dei ricavi attraverso plusvalenza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2018/2019 con un rosso di circa 70-80 mln di euro.
> 
> Calcio e Finanza aggiunge che i ricavi si assesteranno intorno ai 213 mln che dovrebbero salire a 254 con plusvalenze già realizzate. Cifra non sufficiente per coprire i costi. Il Milan ha il secondo monte ingaggi della Serie A.



Considerando che arriviamo da un -70 ( due anni fa ) poi -130 ( anno scorso ) e adesso -70 stiamo tornando tra i ranghi. 
I ricavi negli ultimi anni erano assestati sui 250mln mi pare strano che ci sia stata una perdita netta di 35/40 milioni sui ricavi. 

Nel complesso il bilancio è ancora troppo sproporzionato perchè ci sono giocatori con stipendi che non meritano assolutamente ( Montolivo, Mauri e umido vario ) che però saluteranno a fine anno. 

Il prossimo bilancio considerando una perdita netta ancora di una 70ina di milioni ci permetterà di operare in modo molto intelligente, possiamo mandare via un Suso che a bilancio è 0,6milioni ( valore al 30/06/19 ) per una cifra intorno ai 30/40 che sono tutti i plusvalenza.

Con questa plusvalenza e una perdita netta coerente possiamo fare veramente bene, considerando i ricavi Champions che da soli valgono ben piu di 40 milioni sbandierati ( andate a vedere bene ).


----------



## Black (16 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Considerando che arriviamo da un -70 ( due anni fa ) poi -130 ( anno scorso ) e adesso -70 stiamo tornando tra i ranghi.
> I ricavi negli ultimi anni erano assestati sui 250mln mi pare strano che ci sia stata una perdita netta di 35/40 milioni sui ricavi.
> 
> Nel complesso il bilancio è ancora troppo sproporzionato perchè ci sono giocatori con stipendi che non meritano assolutamente ( Montolivo, Mauri e umido vario ) che però saluteranno a fine anno.
> ...



esatto, basta il 4° posto è la cessione di Suso (o Kessie) per essere già in pari


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, senza aumento dei ricavi attraverso plusvalenza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2018/2019 con un rosso di circa 70-80 mln di euro.
> 
> Calcio e Finanza aggiunge che i ricavi si assesteranno intorno ai 213 mln che dovrebbero salire a 254 con plusvalenze già realizzate. Cifra non sufficiente per coprire i costi. Il Milan ha il secondo monte ingaggi della Serie A.



Alla uefa non piace questo bilancio
Comunque una cosa e' evidente per leo sara' un mercato duro ,dovra' essere bravo a vendere i nostri "pezzi pregiati".
Qualcuno potrebbe postare o dirmi dove reperire il monte ingaggi del Milan ?


----------



## Capitan T (16 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Alla uefa non piace questo bilancio
> Comunque una cosa e' evidente per leo sara' un mercato duro ,dovra' essere bravo a vendere i nostri "pezzi pregiati".
> Qualcuno potrebbe postare o dirmi dove reperire il monte ingaggi del Milan ?




Calciatore	Stipendio netto	Scadenza contratto
Higuain 9,5 2019
G. Donnarumma	6 2021
Bakayoko 3,5 2019
Romagnoli 3,5 2022
Biglia 3,5 2021
Suso 3 2022
Reina 3 2022
Borini 2,5 2021
Calhanoglu 2,5 2021
Montolivo 2,5 2019
Abate 2,3 2019
Kessie 2,2 2022
Caldara 2,2 2023
Rodriguez 2,1 2021
Bertolacci 2 2019
Bonaventura 2 2019
Conti 2 2022
Musacchio 2 2021
Strinic 2 2021
Laxalt 1,7 2022
Zapata 1,7 2019
Castillejo 1,5 2023
Halilovic 1,5 2021
Mauri 1,4 2019
Calabria 1,1 2022
Cutrone 1,1 2023
A. Donnarumma 1 2021
Simic 0,3 2020
Plizzari 0,2 2020

Considera che Calabria dovrebbe aver rinnovato a 2mln e piatek prende 2.5 se non sbaglio


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Alla uefa non piace questo bilancio
> Comunque una cosa e' evidente per leo sara' un mercato duro ,dovra' essere bravo a vendere i nostri "pezzi pregiati".
> Qualcuno potrebbe postare o dirmi dove reperire il monte ingaggi del Milan ?



se lo scrivi su google lo trovi un po' dappertutto.

dobbiamo vendere donnarumma.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se lo scrivi su google lo trovi un po' dappertutto.
> 
> dobbiamo vendere donnarumma.



Prima di vendere Donnaruma che per me sara' il jolly per il pareggio di bilancio, sono da vendere suso-kessie-chala per fare plsuvalenza ,cassa e pulizia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Calciatore	Stipendio netto	Scadenza contratto
> Higuain 9,5 2019
> G. Donnarumma	6 2021
> Bakayoko 3,5 2019
> ...



Certi stipendi sono una vergogna, Montolivo e Bertolacci guadagnano uno sproposito e non hanno mai giocato quest'anno. Fortuna che finalmente a Giugno andranno via entrambi.


----------



## sette (16 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Prima di vendere Donnaruma che per me sara' il jolly per il pareggio di bilancio, sono da vendere suso-kessie-chala per fare plsuvalenza ,cassa e pulizia



Ah, prima di questi non va forse venduto Biglia, che prende più di questi e gioca 1/10 delle partite?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Prima di vendere Donnaruma che per me sara' il jolly per il pareggio di bilancio, sono da vendere suso-kessie-chala per fare plsuvalenza ,cassa e pulizia



kessie è da tenere per me.

suso chala a.silva donnarumma e musacchio si possono cedere tranquillamente. ma anche altri... è che donnarumma pesa troppo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Calciatore	Stipendio netto	Scadenza contratto
> Higuain 9,5 2019
> G. Donnarumma	6 2021
> Bakayoko 3,5 2019
> ...



70/80 milioni saranno facilmente ripianabili nel prossimo bilancio in caso di qualificazione Champions 

Champions: 40/50 milioni 
Vendita Suso: 35 milioni (spero), tutta plusvalenza 
Scadenza Montolivo + Bertolacci + Mauri + Abate = 15 milioni di ingaggi 

Per operare sul mercato puoi utilizzare altre carte, quali Andre Silva (sperando che qualcuno lo prenda) o altre cessioni funzionali all' inserimento di nuovi giocatori (penso che gli incedibili siano 6/7 non di più). Ma il margine c'è, certo non aspettiamoci un mercato da leoni ma un paio di colpi importanti si possono fare. 

Inoltre rimane il jolly Donnarumma, che vale almeno 70/80 milioni ma non penso il Milan lo cederà se non strettamente necessario.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> kessie è da tenere per me.
> 
> suso chala a.silva donnarumma e musacchio si possono cedere tranquillamente. ma anche altri... è che donnarumma pesa troppo



Se riscatti baka nella prossima stagione kessie non credo possa giocare titolare , dato che abbiamo bisogno di qualita' a centrocampo .., nell'ipotetico casa arrivi sms o un altro profilo di tale spessore non avrebbe piu' posto, paqueta-sms-baka.
Visto il nostro bilancio ti tieni il maratoneta da 40 milioni di cartellino in panchina o cerchi di monetizzare ?



sette ha scritto:


> Ah, prima di questi non va forse venduto Biglia, che prende più di questi e gioca 1/10 delle partite?



Assolutamente , ma io ho la netta sensazione che andra' in scadenza ...


----------



## Aron (16 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, senza aumento dei ricavi attraverso plusvalenza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2018/2019 con un rosso di circa 70-80 mln di euro.
> 
> Calcio e Finanza aggiunge che i ricavi si assesteranno intorno ai 213 mln che dovrebbero salire a 254 con plusvalenze già realizzate. Cifra non sufficiente per coprire i costi. Il Milan ha il secondo monte ingaggi della Serie A.




Sono numeri di cui si deve tenere conto se la proprietà intende rispettare/pararsi il vento con il FPF


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Se riscatti baka nella prossima stagione kessie non credo possa giocare titolare , dato che abbiamo bisogno di qualita' a centrocampo .., nell'ipotetico casa arrivi sms o un altro profilo di tale spessore non avrebbe piu' posto, paqueta-sms-baka.
> Visto il nostro bilancio ti tieni il maratoneta da 40 milioni di cartellino in panchina o cerchi di monetizzare ?



lo tengo, non puoi avere 3 giocatori contati e solo 1 incontrista. servono almeno 4 titolari per giocare una stagione dignitosa a 3 a centrocampo. più 2 rincalzi diciamo biglia (o bonaventura) e un sensi toh... io avrei voluto tonali.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo tengo, non puoi avere 3 giocatori contati e solo 1 incontrista. servono almeno 4 titolari per giocare una stagione dignitosa a 3 a centrocampo. più 2 rincalzi diciamo biglia (o bonaventura) e un sensi toh... io avrei voluto tonali.



Posto il passivo di bilancio attuale, spiegami come fai a riscattare baka, comprare le 2 ali di livello e il centrocampista di qualita' sms o similari . Non scordiamoci che in caso di Cl servirebbe anche una panchina lunga ma sopratutto degna di essere chiamata tale , visto anche le tante partenze che ci saranno .
Un sostituto di kessie magari con piedi e intelligenza calcistica migliore del maratoneta si trova , ora come ora non si possono tenere 40 milioni in panchina, almeno che non vogliamo continuare con il medesimo centrocampo e medesimo gioco.


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Prima di vendere Donnaruma che per me sara' il jolly per il pareggio di bilancio, sono da vendere suso-kessie-chala per fare plsuvalenza ,cassa e pulizia



Suso e tutta plusvalenza mentre non ne sarei sicuro per Kessie.
Non ricordo con certezza come lo avevamo comprato... Era 1 anno in prestito piu obbligo di riscatto no?
Quindi esiste la possibilita che non lo abbiamo ammortizzato ancora e che anche vendendolo a 40 ci fai una misera plusvalenza.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, senza aumento dei ricavi attraverso plusvalenza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2018/2019 con un rosso di circa 70-80 mln di euro.
> 
> Calcio e Finanza aggiunge che i ricavi si assesteranno intorno ai 213 mln che dovrebbero salire a 254 con plusvalenze già realizzate. Cifra non sufficiente per coprire i costi. Il Milan ha il secondo monte ingaggi della Serie A.



Il bilancio è sui meno 80 come pensavo. È tantissimo. Sommato al - 130 dell'anno precedente, arriviamo a - 210.
Sinceramente non so come sia possibile fare +230 nel prossimo bilancio per rispettare la decisione Uefa. Il rischio è quello di una vendita di massa.
Quello che mi preoccupano sono pure i ricavi. Non abbiamo fatto nessuna crescita? Ma gazosa che cosa fa?


----------



## Aron (16 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma gazosa che cosa fa?



Se fa quello che ha fatto all'Arsenal...


----------



## cris (16 Aprile 2019)

Follia dare quei soldi a donnarumma


----------



## Capitan T (16 Aprile 2019)

prima di dire "vendiamo Kessie" darei un occhiata ai numeri comunque, per quel che l'abbiamo pagato, per l età e lo stipendio ragazzi non se ne trovano molti altri.. guardate anche solo il confronto con il tanto decantato Barella


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il bilancio è sui meno 80 come pensavo. È tantissimo. Sommato al - 130 dell'anno precedente, arriviamo a - 210.
> Sinceramente non so come sia possibile fare +230 nel prossimo bilancio per rispettare la decisione Uefa. Il rischio è quello di una vendita di massa.
> Quello che mi preoccupano sono pure i ricavi. Non abbiamo fatto nessuna crescita? *Ma gazosa che cosa fa*?



Piglia una stipendio esagerato...


----------



## Capitan T (16 Aprile 2019)

...veramente già criticate Gazidis? ahah è qui da novembre, ma anche fosse qui da agosto, chiedete un aumento dei ricavi visibile in 6 mesi?


----------



## sette (16 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente , ma io ho la netta sensazione che andra' in scadenza ...



Leo è bravo, può portare a casa qualche soldo nonostante l'età e l'ingaggio del giocatore.


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, senza aumento dei ricavi attraverso plusvalenza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2018/2019 con un rosso di circa 70-80 mln di euro.
> 
> Calcio e Finanza aggiunge che i ricavi si assesteranno intorno ai 213 mln che dovrebbero salire a 254 con plusvalenze già realizzate. Cifra non sufficiente per coprire i costi. Il Milan ha il secondo monte ingaggi della Serie A.



80 milioni di plusvalenze sono serviti su un piatto d'argento, senza bisogno degli artifizi di Juve e Inter, e senza indebolire la squadra. Basta liberarsi di zavorre inutili tipo Suso, Cutrone e Kessiè.


----------



## Stex (16 Aprile 2019)

ma qualcuno mi spiega higuain? lo abbiamo preso in prestito a 18... di questi 18 quanti ce ne han tolti? alla fine ha fatto meta anno...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Stex ha scritto:


> ma qualcuno mi spiega higuain? lo abbiamo preso in prestito a 18... di questi 18 quanti ce ne han tolti? alla fine ha fatto meta anno...



A bilancio sarà a -9


----------



## pazzomania (16 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, senza aumento dei ricavi attraverso plusvalenza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2018/2019 con un rosso di circa 70-80 mln di euro.
> 
> Calcio e Finanza aggiunge che i ricavi si assesteranno intorno ai 213 mln che dovrebbero salire a 254 con plusvalenze già realizzate. Cifra non sufficiente per coprire i costi. Il Milan ha il secondo monte ingaggi della Serie A.



Fantastico, basta tornare in CL e siamo perfettamente apposto.

Troppo importante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Posto il passivo di bilancio attuale, spiegami come fai a riscattare baka, comprare le 2 ali di livello e il centrocampista di qualita' sms o similari . Non scordiamoci che in caso di Cl servirebbe anche una panchina lunga ma sopratutto degna di essere chiamata tale , visto anche le tante partenze che ci saranno .
> Un sostituto di kessie magari con piedi e intelligenza calcistica migliore del maratoneta si trova , ora come ora non si possono tenere 40 milioni in panchina, almeno che non vogliamo continuare con il medesimo centrocampo e medesimo gioco.



appunto perchè c'è bisogno della panchina lunga che non puoi cedere kessie per me
se vuoi arrivare a zero a fine anno fai fatica ma forse ci salti fuori così...

SMS 70/5 + 8 lordi annui = 22M
pepe 60/5 + 6 = 18M
everton 40/5 + 6 = 14M
baka 35/5 + 9 =16M
buco di bilancio = 70M

140 M da trovare per i 4 titolari

suso 34 + 6 = 40
donnarumma 60 + 12 = 72
A. donna, mauri, halilovic mortolivo, bertolacci = 17M
a. silva tra stipendio e plus 10M li fai secondo me.

qua son già 140 M quindi per quest'anno saresti a posto. per i prossimi anni si spera che con qualche sponsor in più e un'altra qualificazione CL la situazione migliori, altrimenti ci vuole un altro grosso sacrificio.
c'è da calcolare anche il riscatto obbligatorio di casti e forse qulcun'altro che saranno in totale sui 20M. più l'acquisto di un titolare/riserva in porta low cost. che puoi coprire parzialmente con musacchio 

reina plizzari X
calabria conti romagna caldara zapata abate RR laxalt
SMS baka Paqueta biglia bonaventura kessie cahla
pepe piatek everton borini casti cutro

3+8+7+6 = 24 giocatori. già così non sei male per l'anno prox

se vai in CL puoi integrare con un centrale di difesa e uno di centrocampo. ovvio che se fosse per me mi libero anche di biglia, bonaventura, cahlanoglu e anche cutrone ad un buon prezzo per rimpiazzarli con gente con più gamba. anche una rosa un pochino meno numerosa ma che da più garanzie fisiche.

ovviamente i prezzi sono ipotetici, dal momento in cui per sms ti chiedon 100 salta tutto il discorso, quindi è tutto da vedere. e anche l'offerta per donnarumma non arriverà mai..


----------



## Aron (16 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> prima di dire "vendiamo Kessie" darei un occhiata ai numeri comunque, per quel che l'abbiamo pagato, per l età e lo stipendio ragazzi non se ne trovano molti altri.. guardate anche solo il confronto con il tanto decantato Barella



Da un punto di vista molto pragmatico, meglio vendere uno come Kessie invece di Romagnoli o Donnarumma. 
Bene o male Kessie è uno rivendibile e tutto sommato sostituibile (avessimo avuto Kucka al suo posto, quanto sarebbe diversa la classifica attuale?).


----------



## Capitan T (16 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da un punto di vista molto pragmatico, meglio vendere uno come Kessie invece di Romagnoli o Donnarumma.
> Bene o male Kessie è uno rivendibile e tutto sommato sostituibile (avessimo avuto Kucka al suo posto, quanto sarebbe diversa la classifica attuale?).



tra i 3 ti dò pienamente ragione, sacrifico Kessie! ma tra tutti direi che preferirei sacrificare Suso che ti porta tanta plus e comunque più "vecchio" di Kessie (e forse a bilancio ti permette anche più manovra poi in fase di acquisto)
Sulla seconda parte del tuo post, anche qui ti do ragione Kucka non avrebbe sfigurato! è anche vero che 3 anni fà (per quanto poco tempo sia passato) un cc di 22 anni come Kessie o un giovane Kucka non lo pagheresti come ora, ma molto meno! 
In soldoni per me il problema non è vendere Kessie, è che ora non vedo nessuno prendibile a più o meno la stessa cifra! Potrei pensare ad SMS(50mln almeno) , ma siamo sicuri sia meglio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Ciao ragazzi mi è venuto un dubbio. 

Se vendessimo Donnarumma a 80 milioni caricato a bilancio al 30/06 a 0,2 milioni abbiamo una plusvalenza netta di 79,8 milioni. 

Ma i 79,8 vanno imputati tutti a bilancio interi di quest anno ( parlo del saldo) o vanno spalmati come gli acquisti e il loro relativo ammortamento ?


----------



## Capitan T (16 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi ho appena fatto un video in merito ma mi è venuto un dubbio.
> 
> Se vendessimo Donnarumma a 80 milioni caricato a bilancio al 30/06 a 0,2 milioni abbiamo una plusvalenza netta di 79,8 milioni.
> 
> Ma i 79,8 vanno imputati tutti a bilancio interi di quest anno o vanno spalmati come gli acquisti e il loro relativo ammortamento ?



Se non erro le plus vengono caricate tutte a bilancio nell anno della vendita!


----------



## pazzomania (16 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi ho appena fatto un video in merito ma mi è venuto un dubbio.
> 
> Se vendessimo Donnarumma a 80 milioni caricato a bilancio al 30/06 a 0,2 milioni abbiamo una plusvalenza netta di 79,8 milioni.
> 
> Ma i 79,8 vanno imputati tutti a bilancio interi di quest anno ( parlo del saldo) o vanno spalmati come gli acquisti e il loro relativo ammortamento ?



Ovviamente non vanno spalmati.

Basta spammare il tuo canale subliminalmente


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Se non erro le plus vengono caricate tutte a bilancio nell anno della vendita!



Come pensavo, ho guardato il bilancio della Juve ed è cosi ( Mandragora a + 20milioni ..madò )


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non vanno spalmati.
> 
> Basta spammare il tuo canale



no dai, era per dire .. ho corretto prima che infrango qualche regola del forum.


----------



## First93 (16 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Milano Finanza, senza aumento dei ricavi attraverso plusvalenza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2018/2019 con un rosso di circa 70-80 mln di euro.
> 
> Calcio e Finanza aggiunge che i ricavi si assesteranno intorno ai 213 mln che dovrebbero salire a 254 con plusvalenze già realizzate. Cifra non sufficiente per coprire i costi. Il Milan ha il secondo monte ingaggi della Serie A.



Quindi per non avere una squalifica dalle coppe bisogna fare i salti mortali con o senza Champions. Il 17/18 il passivo era di 126 mln, 18/19 si stima un -70/80, per non avere una squalifica il bilancio l'anno prossimo dovrà essere di almeno +170 (il totale può essere al massimo di -30). 

Io la vedo molto molto molto grigia, una squalifica ci tocca prima o poi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi mi è venuto un dubbio.
> 
> Se vendessimo Donnarumma a 80 milioni caricato a bilancio al 30/06 a 0,2 milioni abbiamo una plusvalenza netta di 79,8 milioni.
> 
> Ma i 79,8 vanno imputati tutti a bilancio interi di quest anno ( parlo del saldo) o vanno spalmati come gli acquisti e il loro relativo ammortamento ?



tutto subito


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutto subito



Si ho capito ma vorrei una spiegazione, perchè le plusvalenze vanno imputate tutte a bilancio nell anno in corso per intero e invece gli acquisti hanno l'ammortamento.


----------



## Casnop (16 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> 80 milioni di plusvalenze sono serviti su un piatto d'argento, senza bisogno degli artifizi di Juve e Inter, e senza indebolire la squadra. Basta liberarsi di zavorre inutili tipo Suso, Cutrone e Kessiè.


I nomi.sono effettivamente quelli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ho capito ma vorrei una spiegazione, perchè le plusvalenze vanno imputate tutte a bilancio nell anno in corso per intero e invece gli acquisti hanno l'ammortamento.



non saprei spiegartelo bene... 
se tu compri un bene immagini di utilizzarlo per tot. anni, quindi nel bilancio calcoli che il bene si "deteriora" in parti uguali in quegli anni. nel caso del calciatore il prezzo del cartellino lo dividi per gli anni di contratto, ma penso che volendo lo puoi anche mettere tutto subito, o su 2 anni.
nel momento in cui vendi questo bene, non lo puoi spalmare su più anni, non ha senso. in quel momento ti privi di lui e segni che hai incassato tot. devi vedere il valore residuo che ha per te e fai la differenza con l'incasso. se non hai valore residuo significa che l'hai già esaurito a bilancio e tutto quello che prendi è plusvalenza.
nel momento in cui tu vendi qualcuno "chiudi la sua storia" e quindi scrivi il risultato della storia, quando lo acquisti lo userai per più anni quindi lo spalmi...

è diverso che un flusso di cassa dove per dire piatek l'hai pagato tutto subito e segnerai -35M e finita li, ma lo metti a bilancio su 4.5 anni e segnerai 35/4.5 all'anno x 4.5 anni. son 2 modi di calcolare entrate ed uscite che alla fine danno lo stesso risultato.

scusa la spiegazione un po' così ma non sono esperto... ma credo che sia corretto quello che ho detto a grandi linee


----------



## Casnop (16 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ho capito ma vorrei una spiegazione, perchè le plusvalenze vanno imputate tutte a bilancio nell anno in corso per intero e invece gli acquisti hanno l'ammortamento.


Caro Lollo, il diritto di utilizzazione delle prestazioni sportive di un calciatore costituisce un cespite, ovvero un bene, sia esso materiale o immateriale, avente utilità pluriennale in quanto impiegato durevolmente nell’esercizio dell’attività d’impresa; tale bene, pur non essendo destinato a tradursi in liquidità direttamente, se non attraverso la vendita, concorre tuttavia alle prospettive di conseguimento di un utile futuro, alimentando la formazione del risultato economico di una pluralità di esercizi. Detto bene materiale ad utilità pluriennale è definito nei principii di contabilità aziendale come immobilizzazione materiale, ed iscritto nell'attivo dello stato patrimoniale come immobilizzazione in corso. Quando un’immobilizzazione materiale in corso è oggetto di vendita, occorre eliminare la relativa voce contabile in contropartita del corrispettivo ricevuto; tale eliminazione deve essere effettuata per il valore netto contabile dell’immobilizzazione materiale ceduta, calcolata come differenza tra il costo storico e gli ammortamenti accumulati fino alla data di cessione, inclusa anche la quota di ammortamento relativa alla frazione dell’ultimo esercizio in cui è stata utilizzata. L’eventuale differenza positiva tra il valore netto contabile e il corrispettivo della cessione, viene denominata, come sappiamo, plusvalenza, e deve essere rilevata nel conto economico nella voce 'altri ricavi e proventi'. Detta voce, nel previgente sistema di contabilità, veniva conteggiata in una sezione straordinaria del conto economico; a seguito, tuttavia, dell'entrata in vigore del D. Lgs. 139/2015, di recepimento di una direttiva comunitaria, è stata abrogata la sezione straordinaria del conto economico; pertanto, eventuali plusvalenze derivanti da cessioni di cespiti, che nel precedente sistema legislativo-contabile erano riconducibili all’area dei proventi straordinari del conto economico, sono ora da iscrivere sempre nel 'valore della produzione' del conto economico. Nondimeno, contestualmente alla soppressione dell’area straordinaria del conto economico, l’articolo 2427, comma 1, n. 13), c.c., di nuova formulazione, ha richiesto l’indicazione '(…) dell’importo e della natura dei singoli elementi di ricavo o di costo di entità o incidenza eccezionali (…)'. Ciò perché l’obiettivo di tale informativa è quello di consentire al lettore del bilancio di apprezzare il risultato economico privo di elementi che, per l’eccezionalità della loro entità o della loro incidenza sul risultato d’esercizio, non sono ripetibili nel tempo; tra gli esempi degli elementi di ricavo, che potrebbero presentare le caratteristiche dell’informazione richiesta dall’articolo 2427, comma 1, n. 13) c.c., il richiamato principio contabile cita proprio l’ipotesi della cessione di attività immobilizzate. Dunque, per la sua natura di evento inidoneo a incidere sul risultato economico in una pluralità di esercizi, ma solo su quello di uscita dal conto economico, la cessione di immobilizzazioni materiali, e le relative plusvalenze, sono conteggiate una sola volta a bilancio, e precisamente nell'esercizio del momento di uscita della immobilizzazione dal conto economico. 
Sul piano fiscale, la valutazione della plusvalenza non è invece coincidente con quella civilistica e contabile, sopra riportata, agli effetti della formazione del reddito di impresa. Ai fini dell'Ires, infatti, se effettivamente l'art. 86 del Testo Unico delle Imposte sui Redditi dispone che, nel caso di cessione di cespite materiale a titolo oneroso, la plusvalenza fiscalmente rilevante è rappresentata dalla differenza tra il corrispettivo di vendita, al netto degli oneri accessori di diretta imputazione, e la quota di costo non ancora ammortizzato, e si conferma che essa concorre a formare il reddito imponibile Ires nell’esercizio in cui è stata conseguita, tuttavia, laddove il bene ceduto sia stato posseduto per un periodo non inferiore a tre anni, il contribuente può, in alternativa alla tassazione in un unico esercizio, “spalmare” la predetta plusvalenza su un massimo di cinque esercizi in quote costanti, rateizzando così la relativa tassazione. Quanto al computo del triennio va evidenziato che la norma non fa riferimento al possesso del bene per “tre esercizi” ma per “tre anni”: al fine di optare per la rateizzazione della plusvalenza occorre dunque verificare il superamento di un periodo di 1095 giorni. L’opzione per la rateizzazione della plusvalenza dovrà risultare dalla dichiarazione dei redditi; in difetto, la plusvalenza concorrerà a formare il reddito per l’intero ammontare nell’esercizio in cui è stata realizzata.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ho capito ma vorrei una spiegazione, perchè le plusvalenze vanno imputate tutte a bilancio nell anno in corso per intero e invece gli acquisti hanno l'ammortamento.



Gli acquisti non hanno un ammortamento, solo gli investimenti lo hanno, cioè tutti i beni che utilizzerai per più di un anno. Se compri un bicchiere di plastica per usarlo immediatamente non lo spalmi. L' ammortamento è una regola contabile del conto economico per permettere una rappresentazione il più simile al tuo risultato ANNUALE. Se tu compri un auto nel 2019 per 20,000 mila euro, nel tuo conto economico personale non metti una spesa di 20 mila euro ma 2 mila euro all' anno se intendi utilizzarla per 10 anni. 

Ricordiamoci che è una mera rappresentazione annuale il conto economico, invece lo Stato Patrimoniale rifletterà ogni variazione immediatamente. In questo caso la tua "cassa" diminuirà di 20 mila euro e i tuoi investimenti aumenteranno di 20 mila euro. Man mano che speserai i 2000 euro ogni anno il tuo investimento scenderà (da 20 a 18 al primo anno, da 18 a 16 il secondo e cosi via...fino ad azzerarsi). Quando vendi il bene non ha più senso ammortizzare, perché non lo avrai più a disposizione


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Caro Lollo, il diritto di utilizzazione delle prestazioni sportive di un calciatore costituisce un cespite, ovvero un bene, sia esso materiale o immateriale, avente utilità pluriennale in quanto impiegato durevolmente nell’esercizio dell’attività d’impresa; tale bene, pur non essendo destinato a tradursi in liquidità direttamente, se non attraverso la vendita, concorre tuttavia alle prospettive di conseguimento di un utile futuro, alimentando la formazione del risultato economico di una pluralità di esercizi. Detto bene materiale ad utilità pluriennale è definito nei principii di contabilità aziendale come immobilizzazione materiale, ed iscritto nell'attivo dello stato patrimoniale come immobilizzazione in corso. Quando un’immobilizzazione materiale in corso è oggetto di vendita, occorre eliminare la relativa voce contabile in contropartita del corrispettivo ricevuto; tale eliminazione deve essere effettuata per il valore netto contabile dell’immobilizzazione materiale ceduta, calcolata come differenza tra il costo storico e gli ammortamenti accumulati fino alla data di cessione, inclusa anche la quota di ammortamento relativa alla frazione dell’ultimo esercizio in cui è stata utilizzata. L’eventuale differenza positiva tra il valore netto contabile e il corrispettivo della cessione, viene denominata, come sappiamo, plusvalenza, e deve essere rilevata nel conto economico nella voce 'altri ricavi e proventi'. Detta voce, nel previgente sistema di contabilità, veniva conteggiata in una sezione straordinaria del conto economico; a seguito, tuttavia, dell'entrata in vigore del D. Lgs. 139/2015, di recepimento di una direttiva comunitaria, è stata abrogata la sezione straordinaria del conto economico; pertanto, eventuali plusvalenze derivanti da cessioni di cespiti, che nel precedente sistema legislativo-contabile erano riconducibili all’area dei proventi straordinari del conto economico, sono ora da iscrivere sempre nel 'valore della produzione' del conto economico. Nondimeno, contestualmente alla soppressione dell’area straordinaria del conto economico, l’articolo 2427, comma 1, n. 13), c.c., di nuova formulazione, ha richiesto l’indicazione '(…) dell’importo e della natura dei singoli elementi di ricavo o di costo di entità o incidenza eccezionali (…)'. Ciò perché l’obiettivo di tale informativa è quello di consentire al lettore del bilancio di apprezzare il risultato economico privo di elementi che, per l’eccezionalità della loro entità o della loro incidenza sul risultato d’esercizio, non sono ripetibili nel tempo; tra gli esempi degli elementi di ricavo, che potrebbero presentare le caratteristiche dell’informazione richiesta dall’articolo 2427, comma 1, n. 13) c.c., il richiamato principio contabile cita proprio l’ipotesi della cessione di attività immobilizzate. Dunque, per la sua natura di evento inidoneo a incidere sul risultato economico in una pluralità di esercizi, ma solo su quello di uscita dal conto economico, la cessione di immobilizzazioni materiali, e le relative plusvalenze, sono conteggiate una sola volta a bilancio, e precisamente nell'esercizio del momento di uscita della immobilizzazione dal conto economico.
> Sul piano fiscale, la valutazione della plusvalenza non è invece coincidente con quella civilistica e contabile, sopra riportata, agli effetti della formazione del reddito di impresa. Ai fini dell'Ires, infatti, se effettivamente l'art. 86 del Testo Unico delle Imposte sui Redditi dispone che, nel caso di cessione di cespite materiale a titolo oneroso, la plusvalenza fiscalmente rilevante è rappresentata dalla differenza tra il corrispettivo di vendita, al netto degli oneri accessori di diretta imputazione, e la quota di costo non ancora ammortizzato, e si conferma che essa concorre a formare il reddito imponibile Ires nell’esercizio in cui è stata conseguita, tuttavia, laddove il bene ceduto sia stato posseduto per un periodo non inferiore a tre anni, il contribuente può, in alternativa alla tassazione in un unico esercizio, “spalmare” la predetta plusvalenza su un massimo di cinque esercizi in quote costanti, rateizzando così la relativa tassazione. Quanto al computo del triennio va evidenziato che la norma non fa riferimento al possesso del bene per “tre esercizi” ma per “tre anni”: al fine di optare per la rateizzazione della plusvalenza occorre dunque verificare il superamento di un periodo di 1095 giorni. L’opzione per la rateizzazione della plusvalenza dovrà risultare dalla dichiarazione dei redditi; in difetto, la plusvalenza concorrerà a formare il reddito per l’intero ammontare nell’esercizio in cui è stata realizzata.



Perfetto grazie .


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Gli acquisti non hanno un ammortamento, solo gli investimenti lo hanno, cioè tutti i beni che utilizzerai per più di un anno. Se compri un bicchiere di plastica per usarlo immediatamente non lo spalmi. L' ammortamento è una regola contabile del conto economico per permettere una rappresentazione il più simile al tuo risultato ANNUALE. Se tu compri un auto nel 2019 per 20,000 mila euro, nel tuo conto economico personale non metti una spesa di 20 mila euro ma 2 mila euro all' anno se intendi utilizzarla per 10 anni.
> 
> Ricordiamoci che è una mera rappresentazione annuale il conto economico, invece lo Stato Patrimoniale rifletterà ogni variazione immediatamente. In questo caso la tua "cassa" diminuirà di 20 mila euro e i tuoi investimenti aumenteranno di 20 mila euro. Man mano che speserai i 2000 euro ogni anno il tuo investimento scenderà (da 20 a 18 al primo anno, da 18 a 16 il secondo e cosi via...fino ad azzerarsi). Quando vendi il bene non ha più senso ammortizzare, perché non lo avrai più a disposizione




Chiaro grazie. Ora ho capito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Caro Lollo, il diritto di utilizzazione delle prestazioni sportive di un calciatore costituisce un cespite, ovvero un bene, sia esso materiale o immateriale, avente utilità pluriennale in quanto impiegato durevolmente nell’esercizio dell’attività d’impresa; tale bene, pur non essendo destinato a tradursi in liquidità direttamente, se non attraverso la vendita, concorre tuttavia alle prospettive di conseguimento di un utile futuro, alimentando la formazione del risultato economico di una pluralità di esercizi. Detto bene materiale ad utilità pluriennale è definito nei principii di contabilità aziendale come immobilizzazione materiale, ed iscritto nell'attivo dello stato patrimoniale come immobilizzazione in corso. Quando un’immobilizzazione materiale in corso è oggetto di vendita, occorre eliminare la relativa voce contabile in contropartita del corrispettivo ricevuto; tale eliminazione deve essere effettuata per il valore netto contabile dell’immobilizzazione materiale ceduta, calcolata come differenza tra il costo storico e gli ammortamenti accumulati fino alla data di cessione, inclusa anche la quota di ammortamento relativa alla frazione dell’ultimo esercizio in cui è stata utilizzata. L’eventuale differenza positiva tra il valore netto contabile e il corrispettivo della cessione, viene denominata, come sappiamo, plusvalenza, e deve essere rilevata nel conto economico nella voce 'altri ricavi e proventi'. Detta voce, nel previgente sistema di contabilità, veniva conteggiata in una sezione straordinaria del conto economico; a seguito, tuttavia, dell'entrata in vigore del D. Lgs. 139/2015, di recepimento di una direttiva comunitaria, è stata abrogata la sezione straordinaria del conto economico; pertanto, eventuali plusvalenze derivanti da cessioni di cespiti, che nel precedente sistema legislativo-contabile erano riconducibili all’area dei proventi straordinari del conto economico, sono ora da iscrivere sempre nel 'valore della produzione' del conto economico. Nondimeno, contestualmente alla soppressione dell’area straordinaria del conto economico, l’articolo 2427, comma 1, n. 13), c.c., di nuova formulazione, ha richiesto l’indicazione '(…) dell’importo e della natura dei singoli elementi di ricavo o di costo di entità o incidenza eccezionali (…)'. Ciò perché l’obiettivo di tale informativa è quello di consentire al lettore del bilancio di apprezzare il risultato economico privo di elementi che, per l’eccezionalità della loro entità o della loro incidenza sul risultato d’esercizio, non sono ripetibili nel tempo; tra gli esempi degli elementi di ricavo, che potrebbero presentare le caratteristiche dell’informazione richiesta dall’articolo 2427, comma 1, n. 13) c.c., il richiamato principio contabile cita proprio l’ipotesi della cessione di attività immobilizzate. Dunque, per la sua natura di evento inidoneo a incidere sul risultato economico in una pluralità di esercizi, ma solo su quello di uscita dal conto economico, la cessione di immobilizzazioni materiali, e le relative plusvalenze, sono conteggiate una sola volta a bilancio, e precisamente nell'esercizio del momento di uscita della immobilizzazione dal conto economico.
> Sul piano fiscale, la valutazione della plusvalenza non è invece coincidente con quella civilistica e contabile, sopra riportata, agli effetti della formazione del reddito di impresa. Ai fini dell'Ires, infatti, se effettivamente l'art. 86 del Testo Unico delle Imposte sui Redditi dispone che, nel caso di cessione di cespite materiale a titolo oneroso, la plusvalenza fiscalmente rilevante è rappresentata dalla differenza tra il corrispettivo di vendita, al netto degli oneri accessori di diretta imputazione, e la quota di costo non ancora ammortizzato, e si conferma che essa concorre a formare il reddito imponibile Ires nell’esercizio in cui è stata conseguita, tuttavia, laddove il bene ceduto sia stato posseduto per un periodo non inferiore a tre anni, il contribuente può, in alternativa alla tassazione in un unico esercizio, “spalmare” la predetta plusvalenza su un massimo di cinque esercizi in quote costanti, rateizzando così la relativa tassazione. Quanto al computo del triennio va evidenziato che la norma non fa riferimento al possesso del bene per “tre esercizi” ma per “tre anni”: al fine di optare per la rateizzazione della plusvalenza occorre dunque verificare il superamento di un periodo di 1095 giorni. L’opzione per la rateizzazione della plusvalenza dovrà risultare dalla dichiarazione dei redditi; in difetto, la plusvalenza concorrerà a formare il reddito per l’intero ammontare nell’esercizio in cui è stata realizzata.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perfetto grazie .



oh, io mi sarò spiegato male, o avrò forse detto inesattezze... ma se hai il coraggio di dirmi che c'hai capito qualcosa qui in mezzo io alzo davvero le mani!!!


----------



## Mauricio (16 Aprile 2019)

fine contratto:

bertolacci 4 (ingaggio lordo) + 5 (ammortamento)
montolivo 5 
jose mauri 3 + 1
zapata 3
abate 2 (risparmio con il rinnovo a cifre contenute)

cessioni:

strinic 4 (ingaggio lordo) + 1 (ammortamento)
reina 6 + 1
a. donnarumma 2
borini 5 + 2
halilovic 3

totale risparmi annui: 47 mln

acquisti:

bakayako 7 (se accetterà di ridursi l'ingaggio) + 7 (35 costo /5 anni)
darmian 4
consigli 2 + 1 (3/3)
tonali 2 + 5 (25/5)
barella 4 + 8 (40/5)
everton 4 + 8 (40/5)

totale 52 mln

donnarumma (consigli)
conti (calabria) caldara (abate/Tiago Djalo) romagnoli (musacchio) rodriguez (darmian)
barella (kessie) bakayako (tonali/biglia) paqueta (chalanoglu)
suso (castillejo) piatek (cutrone) everton (bonaventura)

Si può fare mercato a 0 senza peggiorare il bilancio e rinforzandosi pure


----------

